# Berkeley's First Swim



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Here are some videos from Berkeley's first swim session. He did great, jumped right in after about 5 seconds of wading in the pool.

http://youtu.be/W5R9T1Vz0U4

http://youtu.be/Qk-KogYBHSs

http://youtu.be/KjXzi6rGIC8

http://youtu.be/QxBdY7FDSPA


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

What a good boy. Where did you get to do this?

I wish we had something like this when Ruby was young. We got her in Feb 2 yrs ago and didn't get her in the water until summer which I feel delayed her swimming. She is still not very good at it.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Those videos were fun to watch!! 

Berkeley is adorable... and just so innocent!! I think he did a FINE job in his first swimming session.


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Berkeley is gorgeous!! Such cute videos, I smiled every time he jumped into the water. 
Wish I had somewhere like that I could take Liesel, she's nearly 6 months and hasn't had a proper swim yet, she just paddles.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Great videos - thank you for sharing. I loved the underwater shots as you don't often see how they use their legs and tail for turning themselves.

I think you have a swimmer there  Berkeley is a lovely dog.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

You've got to love the 'Wave Wake' off those front legs....  

Great shots, boy your bathrooms huge!!!!

Hobbsy


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

It was at a place called water4dogs. They have a boarding and water therapy facility for dogs. So they do private and group swims when the pool is free. Www.water4dogs.com


----------

